

Will the Last One to Leave GrandCentral Please Turn Out the Lights? - spiky_simon
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/01/26/will-the-last-one-to-leave-grandcentral-please-turn-out-the-lights/#comments

======
eli
Assuming the comment claiming to be from David Pogue is actually from Pogue,
this whole blog post seems to be 100% speculation.

~~~
drusenko
from what i understand from an employee-friend, the pogue comment is correct
and they are preparing for the release of grandcentral 2.0, which would make
this article completely false speculation.

~~~
rufo
Glad to hear it. I switched to GrandCentral as my main contact number back
when Google bought them since I figured they'd be around for a while, but have
been rather concerned with the downtime/SSL expirations/domain screwups. If
2.0's coming soon I think I can hold off to see what's in store - most of the
time the service works as advertised.

------
peregrine
Grand Central isn't going anywhere...everyone saw Google pruning their
offerings now they are expecting full scale cuts.

Relax people Google still makes money, lots of it. They are just being a
responsible company looking out for their future.

------
avner
This article is mere speculation. However, It would help if someone from
Google said something about Grandcentral's future considering the service has
gone nowhere in a long time.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Hm, seems to be up now.

I'm thinking this is pure fud.

